# I can see not wanting to work without it in my future



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I watched a video of this on YouTube. Definitely a cool machine, but not $1300 cool with the box of dominos you also seemed to have bought.
I can get a decent large bandsaw for that kind of money.
Beautiful, but out of my league.

This is kind of an automated beadlock system, with more accuracy.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. I've been drooling over one for a while myself. Out of curiosity, did you consider the 700 as well or only the 500? I'm really debating over the two, especially now that I found there's an aftermarket adapter for the 700 that will allow you to use the 4, 5 and 6mm bits as well.


----------



## Dj1225 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had one a few years and love it. I use it for a lot of other things than just loose tenon work. Slots for table top connectors, inserts ect. I sometimes make really long tenons on my table saw, but use the Domino to make a long mortise. For me much faster and more accurate than drill press and chisel. Making frames and doors with it are really simple. Yep expensive, but given what it will do and the time savings, it has a lot of merit, especially spread out over many years. I guess it depends also on how fast you want to complete something. If not in a hurry there are certainly less expensive options that will do the same thing.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I purchased the XL and TS 75, extremely happy with both items!
Thnx for the review.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one, and yes it costs a lot, but it's worth every penny. I do this for a living, so being able to cut loose tenons in seconds makes a lot of difference in how much I get done in a day. The day I bought it, in under twenty minutes, I'd opened up the box, put it together, read the instructions and cut 10 loose tenons.

Now that you own it, you'll find all kinds of ways to use it. I bought mine initially for a bed frame, but I like to use it for mitred boxes to help line up the corners when clamping up.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on purchasing a fine machine!

A Domiplate from Senecawoodworking will increase the versatility of your Domino.


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

I bought one off craigslist a few years ago with all the accessories, the extra systainer full of dominos, 5 extra bits, and the Festool mini vac. All for $700. Looked brand new.

I was just going to buy for one project and resell for a profit. I fell in love. I can't imagine not having it now.


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

Oh, I don't see a vac in your pictures.

Make sure you use a vac when making cuts so you don't burn it out.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Chad,

The vacuums come with $50 off with purchase of a power tool. I want the CT25 vac but even with the sale it's out of my price range. For now I'm using my shop vac and an adapter. It works.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

So I noticed in the couple of times I've adjusted the fence up or down that it's movement seems very rough and catchy, like its racking maybe. I got onto the Festool Owners Group forum and everyone there said it should slide smoothly, so this morning I called Festool support.

I just got off the phone with Festool support. He had me pull off the top way caps. One was loose and fell off in my hand, not sure how it was able to stay there before, and the left one took a screwdriver until the dovetail broke before it came off. Took the slider off and dry wiped the ways. I can see on the removable fence part that it is sprayed with a dry polymer lubricant and the overspray is all over the backside. Not worried about it, just an observation. There wasn't much on the ways, and then put the slider back on. It was still rough but I noticed when putting it on that it was smooth going down until the last half and then started to catch. The lock for the fence, left side lever, pushes a metal shoe with an upper pad and a lower pad into the slider to stop it. The slider was dragging on the lower pad. Eric the support guy had me remove the lever from the bolt head and index it one notch CCW, that gave the little extra space between the shoe and the slider. No more dragging.

And he's sending me two replacement way caps. Now it's working and I'm a happy woodworker again.

I will say this about my support call: I called the number and selected two options in the menu, the phone rang twice and Eric, an American who even spoke English and sounded curiously like an American, answered. He didn't put me on hold, didn't have to talk to a supervisor, and had first hand knowledge and experience with my Domino model. I can't describe what a joy it was for such a simple thing. End rant here.

Wayne


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

> Chad,
> 
> The vacuums come with $50 off with purchase of a power tool. I want the CT25 vac but even with the sale it s out of my price range. For now I m using my shop vac and an adapter. It works.
> 
> - ic3ss


Yeah that should be fine.

Keep an eye on Craigslist for the vacs. As said above, I got a Festool vac, Domino tool, accessories, extra bits, and systainer full of dominos for $700.

When such deals arise, just buy the whole thing and sell what you don't need. I just saw a CT25 on Craigslist for around $200 last week.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just purchased the Domino and the extra Systainer with bits and dominos today!!! The buy was impulsive, expensive and simply awesome! I've been excited about getting one for a while now, and I'm happy I did. It's really cool! I have a question though. Would this Domino best be served by purchasing the expensive Festool work table with the cool locking clamps to help assist with clamping the wood down? My 8' workbench is simple and no real way for me to use clamps in the way the Festool workbench can. My workbench top is smooth…and no rails on the sides…

Thanks!


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Chad,

I check CL regularly but sadly I don't see much Festool stuff in my area.

Jay,

Congrats! You won't regret it. I just completed making a headboard and footboard with it. Super easy and accurate. I love this thing. I can't comment on the MFT as I don't have one. I suppose that it would work better with it than without it.

wayne


----------



## Castro1970 (Oct 1, 2018)

Any other tool that would do what the domino does. ??


----------

